# Looking to buy Sulcata in the Chicago area.



## FishPerson (Jul 27, 2017)

I have a budget of 100


----------



## wellington (Jul 28, 2017)

I hope that's the budget for just the tortoise because your going to need a lot more for all the equipment needed.
Keep an eye on Craigslist, there's almost always some on there needing homes. The Michigan CL too.


----------



## daniellenc (Jul 28, 2017)

A sulcata is going to require an enormous amount of space both indoors and out do you have that? 2 proper enclosures will easily cost around $1,000 or more each, plus heat and lighting easily another $100. The cost of feeding a large tortoise will run you another $50 a week, substrate, hides, water bowls.......tortoises are not cheap animals and hard to keep in colder climates such as yours. I would do your research and ensure you have the time, space, and income for a large species. Then if you want to proceed you've educated yourself on their care, will have what s/he needs, and be ready. However, you may also find a smaller species is more practical given your climate and their taxing need for lots of open warm humid space.


----------

